# Concessions for foreign students extended in Australia



## Editor (Oct 30, 2012)

Universities Australia has praised the government of New South Wales for introducing public transport concessions for international students in the state. 'This is recognition by the NSW Government of the enormous contribution international students make to the state,' said Belinda Robinson, chief executive of Universities Australia. 'International students contribute significant economic benefits to Australia, with [...]

Click to read the full news article: Concessions for foreign students extended in Australia...
Please come back to discuss the story here in this thread.


----------

